

Leiningen 1.1.0 Released - abscondment
http://github.com/technomancy/leiningen/blob/1.1.0/NEWS#L3

======
shrikant
Upvoted for coolest name I recognised off the bat without having to Google it
first :)

(I'm assuming this is named for Leiningen Vs The Ants)

------
nuggien
is there such a task as "lein selfupdate" or something similar?

~~~
abscondment
Well, "self-install" only updates the lein jar. 1.1.0 added an "upgrade" task
that also updates the lein script.

To upgrade to it, you need to download the new script and "self-install":
<http://github.com/technomancy/leiningen/raw/stable/bin/lein>

Once you've installed 1.1.0, future upgrades can be done via "lein upgrade".

[edit: clarity]

